# How my new puppy acted upon Bears passing..



## missshepherddiva (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a GSD named Bear that passed two days ago. A month ago for a strange reason I felt the need to get another GSD. Max was 8 weeks old when I got him. Bear was 12 years old. When Bear died our Dalmation who has been with Bear for 11 years didn't seem to affected by Bear being deseased that day. However, Max the 12 week puppy went over to Bear and first started smelling his ears,*(I would love to know why he did this)* then he started licking his lips and when that didn't work this little guy went to Bear while his body was wrapped in a sheet and just laid on top of him. I couldn't believe this as he was only with Bear for four weeks!!! The last few days Max hasn't been the (I'm out of control, I will eat the house and bite your ankles until you tire me out puppy) he has been very calm, licking my face when I cry. He even accidently gave me a black eye as he took his big paw and tried to wipe my tears! lol 
A few days ago Max laid in Bears spot after not really grabbing me to play with him all day (my husband made sure he was engaged outside alot while I grieved) and just looked at me as if to say, I know your hurting and I'll be right here when your ready. So ofcourse I looked at him, grabbed my coat and was on to play fetch!!!! 
When I think back, when I first got Max and brought him home, for the first two weeks as crazy as this sounds during the day Max refused to take naps in the house. Bear in his last days wanted to stay outside on the porch so Max at only 8 weeks old would sleep on the dog bed accros from Bears. As long as Bear was on the front porch Max would never leave. He would wake up from a nap, see Bear and go right back to sleep. **thank God we live in the woods**. Bear taught Max how to stay on the front porch and good manners. I even got Bear to teach Max how to give paw. My heart is sooooo torn up. I have NEVER ever in my life cried so much over one being. I have not even cried this must over a person. I know Max is in my life now and I owe him lots of fun and love which I give. But.. its so hard to get through the day cause my heart just aches.
Thanks for reading. I did post this in the stories thread but I decided to move it. Hopefully someone will move it.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for yoy with the loss of Bear, how sweet to have Max to help lift you.
Lovely story.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

We had a lab at 11 that was diagnosed with cancer, we got a GR puppy and they lived together for about 5 weeks before the lab passed.

My mom came home from the vet with the labs collar and put it on the coffee table, later on we couldn't find it. We found the puppy curled up with the collar in her crate

They really do grieve . I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bear. What a special boy he must have been. Sounds like he taught Max a lot, in the few weeks they had together. I have no doubt that Max will help to heal your broken heart. Hugs to you, your husband and Max.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Been there, don't that not too long ago. I had a senior Lab that I knew his time was limited. I also have a 4 yr old Lab (Cisco) but wanted to get a GSD pup to get to know Shadow (my senior Lab) before he passed and for Cisco to have a "new" buddy. Shadow loved pups and I wanted soooo much for he and the new pup to bond. They did and had a good few months together before Shadow crossed the bridge. I cherish that memory and am so glad that Jazzy got to know her older bubba.


----------



## HLarsen (Feb 25, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Bear. I just lost my baby last Saturday and still am heavily grieving. I also still have never cried this much over one being and not even a person. I cry everyday and multiple times a day and the pain is still there. I share your pain when you say your heart aches throughout the day and I am so sorry for that. I know the pain. I can't sit here and tell you "you'll be ok, just think of great memories" because I have not been healed or accepted the death of my beloved boy. But, I do know that this forum has helped me a little by hearing everyone's stories, relating to the pain we are experiencing, and talking about it. I do hope that you find peace soon and your heart does not ache as much in the coming days.

RIP Bear :halogsd:


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Bear.....


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Bear. He sounds like he was wonderful role model for Max and I'm sure that Max had bonded with him and is greiving in his own way. We never have enough time with the ones we love so dearly.
Rest in Peace sweet Bear.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss. You are lucky to have Max and your Dalmatian.


----------

